# Null POINT EXEPTION



## JaiWhite (29. Dez 2010)

heyy,
ich versuche mich gerade an einem algorithmus...bekomme andauernd eine NullPointExeption..
kann mir jemand helfen ??

```
static int[] r;
    static void aa(int n, int k) {
        int[] a ={1,2,3,4,5,6};
        for (int j= k - 1; j <= n-1;j++) {
            for(int i = j - k + 1; i <= j; i++){
                r[j]=r[j]+a[i]; //NULLPOINTEXEPTION
            }
           r[j]=r[j]/k ;
        } 
        for (int b = 0 ; b < r.length; b++) {
            System.out.print(r[b]);
        }
}
```


----------



## Runtime (29. Dez 2010)

1. Das heisst Nullpoint*er*Exception
2. Du musst noch r initialisieren.


----------



## MQue (29. Dez 2010)

```
static int[] r = new int[x];
```


----------

